# 95 Altima - dashboard light problem



## graveboss (Apr 27, 2006)

Sorry if there is already a thread on this.

I drive a 1995 Nissan Altima and I am having a problem with the dashboard lights flickering and them going out completely while driving.

What do I do to fix this problem?

One thing: the car does sit a lot in the driveway.


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

Get a new dimmer switch.


----------



## vcope (Apr 28, 2006)

I had this same problem with my '95 Nissan Altima and the alternator went bad. First the lights would flicker off and on or just dim and then the indicator lights started turning on and off.


----------



## graveboss (Apr 27, 2006)

I will replace the dimmer switch, I will check the dealership or a parts store for a cost with installion.

I have already replaced the alternator a couple years ago, one thing, if anyone replaces there Nissan alternator, Nissan parts are the only thing that works, not anything else.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

mine did the same thing but it was and was not the dimmer at the same time. playing with the dimmer would make the lights come back on but it was really the wiring behind it that was bad.


----------

